# After work in the pocket....



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

WhoooooWeeeee!

Red sky at night, sailor's delight.
Redfish at sunset, is a dam fine way to end a day!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

It figures I would have to work tonight.... 

[smiley=maniac.gif]


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

YEAH buddies, great job


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Beautiful fish Gary


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

awesome red and great pic's too.  

That fill flash does wonders sometimes. Usually I don't like it because it makes the photo look unnatural, nothing like what your eye sees from behind the lens. But sometimes it lights up colors and detail you'd never get otherwise. Great stuff, I'm jealous of you guys that get to fish all the time.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow...that's a trophy red! Nice going Garry!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I can't believe I have to say this again, but fishing during the week is just wrong(unless it's me). 

Great fish Garry.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Gorgeous fish Gary!


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

> awesome red and great pic's too.
> 
> That fill flash does wonders sometimes. Usually I don't like it because it makes the photo look unnatural, nothing like what your eye sees from behind the lens. But sometimes it lights up colors and detail you'd never get otherwise. Great stuff, I'm jealous of you guys that get to fish all the time.



I'm glad the pics came out good, gotta love the timer with the camera sitting on the platform!


----------



## BobFLA (Feb 15, 2007)

Great shot Garry! I thought Sophie was taking the pic

Best regards
Bob


----------

